# Whiskey Target?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lee  Tammy Windsor" <lwindsor@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Wed, 17 Nov 1999 17:12:24 -0400*
Not sure what a "Whiskey" Target is.
During the Second War in the Canadian and British army target scales are as
follows:
"Mike"  - Regimental
"Uncle" - Divisional
"Victor" - Corps
"Yoke" - AGRA Army Group, Royal Artillery
"William"  - Army or everybody that can reach!
This is according to Lt-Col G.W.L. Nicholson‘s semi-official history of the
Royal Canadian Artillery. p.113n My own research into the Fall ‘44
operations indicates that in 1944 at least, these terms are in widespread
use.
I can recall several instances in the Gothic Line where "Victor" targets
were called on concentrations of Jerry armour forming up for counter-attack.
Appeared to work with tremendous success, if not in outright destruction
than at least by putting the run to the Hunsno I am not a poet.
Victor tgts and above are particularly noteworthy as that is were the
mediums and heavies come into the fray.  Below that generally only field
arty does the shooting.
Cheers
Lee
Lee Windsor
University of New Brunswick
Canada
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Wed, 17 Nov 1999 14:47:54 -0800*
>"Yoke" - AGRA Army Group, Royal Artillery
>"William"  - Army or everybody that can reach!
Presumably after the US and Britain agreed on a common phonetic alphabet,
Whiskey and Yankee replaced William and Yoke?
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rhett <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Thu, 18 Nov 1999 11:47:36 -0500*
Hello Brad
Yes, Whiskey and Yankee did replace William and Yoke......... in fact it is
the NATO common Phonetic alphabet.
Rhett Lawson
Bradley Sallows wrote:
> >"Yoke" - AGRA Army Group, Royal Artillery
> >"William"  - Army or everybody that can reach!
>
> Presumably after the US and Britain agreed on a common phonetic alphabet,
> Whiskey and Yankee replaced William and Yoke?
>
> Brad Sallows
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 18 Nov 1999 08:34:24 PST*
Lee and Brad:
You are correct, Whiskey  or William was all available.  My error.  
Interestingly enough, the Brigadier once told our regiment that it was an 
airfield he fired the target on, not tanks...  Derrick can you clarify??
Steve
>From: "Lee  Tammy Windsor" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Whiskey Target?
>Date: Wed, 17 Nov 1999 17:12:24 -0400
>
>Not sure what a "Whiskey" Target is.
>
>During the Second War in the Canadian and British army target scales are as
>follows:
>
>"Mike"  - Regimental
>"Uncle" - Divisional
>"Victor" - Corps
>"Yoke" - AGRA Army Group, Royal Artillery
>"William"  - Army or everybody that can reach!
>
>This is according to Lt-Col G.W.L. Nicholson‘s semi-official history of the
>Royal Canadian Artillery. p.113n My own research into the Fall ‘44
>operations indicates that in 1944 at least, these terms are in widespread
>use.
>
>I can recall several instances in the Gothic Line where "Victor" targets
>were called on concentrations of Jerry armour forming up for 
>counter-attack.
>Appeared to work with tremendous success, if not in outright destruction
>than at least by putting the run to the Hunsno I am not a poet.
>
>Victor tgts and above are particularly noteworthy as that is were the
>mediums and heavies come into the fray.  Below that generally only field
>arty does the shooting.
>
>Cheers
>Lee
>
>Lee Windsor
>University of New Brunswick
>Canada
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 18 Nov 1999 20:42:55 -0800*
When I first learned it in 1959 I was told it was the "International
Phonetic Alphabet" and that it was developed for pilots/air traffic
controllers. How many can remember the "zero beat" on a 19 set? Then,
"hullo all stations, Kilo Sierra, how do you hear me, over? Hear netting
call, net now. Kilo Sierra, Kilo Sierrra, Kilo Sierra." Or something
much like that.
Rhett wrote:
> 
> Hello Brad
> 
> Yes, Whiskey and Yankee did replace William and Yoke......... in fact it is
> the NATO common Phonetic alphabet.
> 
> Rhett Lawson
> 
> Bradley Sallows wrote:
> 
> > >"Yoke" - AGRA Army Group, Royal Artillery
> > >"William"  - Army or everybody that can reach!
> >
> > Presumably after the US and Britain agreed on a common phonetic alphabet,
> > Whiskey and Yankee replaced William and Yoke?
> >
> > Brad Sallows
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

